

Ask HN: Do late YC apps get a response? - will_brown

I know YCW2013 accepts late applications, but do all late applications receive a response?  Or does there come a time when the YC Partners have to stop reviewing the late applications?<p>For example I applied late (12/3/12)and to date I have not received any response. If I have not heard one way or the other by 1/1/13, I do not think I should expect to.  Maybe there is a link to an article PG or another Partner wrote on this topic that I have missed, thanks to any responses.
======
pg
We'll try. We haven't finished looking at them yet.

~~~
will_brown
"So...Your saying there's a chance." Sorry I had to throw in the Dumb&Dumber
quote, but the excitement is sincere. Thanks for taking the time to answer PG.

